# Dreistes Verhalten von 1&1 normal?



## Panagianus (26. April 2014)

Hallo, ich habe nun seit einigen Jahren einen DSL Vertrag bei eins & eins. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit sank jedoch immer mehr, schließlich wurde sie mir zu langsam und ich habe im Internet gekündigt. Daraufhin bekam ich eine Bestätigungsmail und wurde auf einen persönlichen Rückruf einer speziellen Kündigungshotline gebeten. Diesen tätigte ich auch allerdings war die Hotline wie zu erwarten unbesetzt. Deshalb rief ich bei der normalen Kundenhotline an und bestätigte meine Kündigung. Ich erhielt außerdem eine schriftliche Bestätigungsmail dass mein Vertrag gekündigt wurde und zum 1.6.2014 ausläuft. Gestern ist mir aufgefallen dass sich eins & eins nicht mehr gemeldet hatte, das kam mir komisch vor deshalb lockte ich mich auf der Webseite ein und wollte nach dem Rechten sehen, doch hier war nicht von einer Kündigung vermerkt. Deshalb rief ich die Hotline an und fragte nach dem Rechten. Hier wurde mir erklärt das die Kündigung von der falschen Abteilung entgegengenommen wurde, dieser Abteilung dürfte normalerweise keine Kündigungen entgegennehmen. Deshalb wurde die Kündigung nicht registriert. Eins & eins will jetzt versuchen das ich doch noch kündigen kann, mir wurde freundlich erklärt das ich den Vertrag ansonsten noch bis nächstes Jahr annehmen müsste. Falls die Kündigung geklappt hat würde ich in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen eine Bestätigung per Post erhalten, weil ich diese nicht erhalten habe ich mir vorgenommen dort anzurufen und mit dem Anwalt zu drohen. Doch ist solch ein unverschämtes Verhalten von eins & eins normal? Allein schon das bei der Kündigung Rufnummer niemand rangeht finde ich kriminell. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. April 2014)

Du hättest per einschreiben kündigen sollen. Da sie es dann nicht vertuschen können.

Das würde bestimmt jeder anbieter machen da du nicht per einschreiben gekündigt hast und die hauptsächlich geld machen wollen.


----------



## Panagianus (26. April 2014)

Dass sie Geld machen wollen ist klar, was mich nur wundert ist dass Sie mir eine eindeutige Kündigungsbestätigung geschickt schickt haben wieder auch eindeutig steht das ich gekündigt habe und dass mein Vertrag zum 1. Juni zwo 14 ausläuft, daher bin ich ja quasi im Recht, Sie haben auch eingesehen dass sie die Kündigung Internet nicht weitergegeben haben und dass das ihre Fehler war, deshalb kann ich jetzt eventuell doch zum 1. Juni zwo 14 kündigen. Nur dass sie meinen dass ich den Vertrag wegen ihrem Fehler eventuell noch bis 2015 andere müsste finde ich nicht o. k., aber ich denke da werden Sie auch ein lenken.

Ich habe telefonisch gekündigt als sie mich vor einem halben Jahr mal sehr genervt hatten, damals hatte ich eine sehr niedrige Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit was sich seitdem auch kaum gebessert hat. Deshalb habe ich vor zu Kabelbw zu wechseln.


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. April 2014)

Also kabel ist top erstmal dazu.

Natürlich kannst du bei einem rechtsanwalt nachfragen ob 1&1 das dürfen. 

Sollange du keinen fehler gemacht hast ist alles ok.

Aber da du nicht schriftlich gekündigt hast könnte das ein problem sein.

Aber 1&1 hat dir eine bestätigung geschickt. Wenn die in der filiale einen fehler gemacht haben ist es nicht dein problem. Du kannst es ja belegen.

Deshalb frage bei einem anwalt in deiner nähe nach. Generell nehmen die für solch eine auskunft kein geld.

Mfg


----------



## Finallin (26. April 2014)

Das ist ein normales und bekanntes Verhalten von 1&1. 
Wenn man sich im Internet mal über dieses Unternehmen schlau macht, wird man feststellen das ein Fall, wie er bei dir passiert ist, dort an der Tagesordnung liegt. - In meinen Augen sind das professionelle Betrüger. 
Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, das nächste mal unbedingt per Einschreiben kündigen, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich hoffe mal das Du ohne weitere Probleme aus deinem Vertrag rauskommst.


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Also kabel ist top erstmal dazu.


 

Nicht mehr!

Anfangs hatte ich meine gebuchten 32MBit immer erreicht. In letzter Zeit schafft KabelBW es meist nur auf 30% bis 50% der Leistung zu kommen.
Tagsüber erreiche ich nur ca. 10MBit 
Und da bin ich nicht der einzige.
Kuck dir mal die KabelBW-Facebookpage an. Die Leute sind NUR am motzen - und KabelBW im Ignore-Modus.
Da haben Leute die 100 oer 150MBit Tarife gebucht und kriegen noch nicht mal 50MBit...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2014)

Wenn dir der im Vergleich zur Download Rate, geringe Upload von Kabel ausreicht und du keine Angst vor Sturmzeiten hast. (dann ist nämlich essig mit 32/50/ 150 mbit/s etc... ) dann ist alles tutti. 

Zur Kündigung selbst...immer  so etwas schriftlich per Einschreiben kündigen!
Gut, hast jetzt zwar eine Kündigungsbestätigung, dennoch wirst du es schwer haben. 

Wünsch dir Glück, das du es dennoch hin bekommst. 

Wenn die dich doch nicht frühzeitig rauslassen, kann man zumindest versuchen per Rückabwicklung den geringsten Tarif zu wählen, so dass du nicht ganz auf  doppelte Kosten hängen bleibst. (Aufpassen das dabei nicht um weitere 2 Jahre verlängert wird!!!)

Ansonsten bliebe höchstens als letzte Möglichkeit eine vorzeitige Kündigung zu beantragen, wo man dir dann ein Vergleichsangebot zukommen lässt und dich somit mit einem einmaligen Preis raus lässt. Das würde ich aber wirklich erst als letzte Möglichkeit sehen, da der Preis bei so etwas schon meist recht hoch ist und du ja zumindest technisch gesehen eigentlich im Recht bist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2014)

Wenn du eine Bestätigung hast würde ich mir wenig Gedanken machen. Die Geschichte mit dem Rückruf kenne ich allerdings auch ( O² ), nach wenigen Versuchen hatte ich es gelassen und siehe da haben die selbst angerufen um mich zu belabern. Ich hatte allerdings meine Kündigung per Postillion getätigt. Ich hatte vor einem Jahr mit denen mal zu tun aber da war alles unkompliziert


----------



## ich111 (27. April 2014)

Da du eine Bestätigungsmail hast bist du drausen. Es gab auch irgendein Unteil, dass vorschreibt dass man bei Online oder telefonischem Vertragsabschluss nicht per Brief Kündigen muss.

Einschreiben hätte auch nichts genutzt, die haben die Kündigung ja bestätigt


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2014)

Ja, wenn er es damals so auch abgeschlossen hat! Wissen wir ja nicht. 
1und1 Verträge kann man auch noch nämlich woanders abschließen.


----------



## Dartwurst (27. April 2014)

Ich habe letztes Jahr meinen neuen Anbieter kündigen lassen. Etwa einen Monat später ist meine Internetverbindung und das Telefon aus unerklärlichen Gründen für 25 Tage ausgefallen. Erst nach der Androhung keine Leistung, keine Bezahlung hat meinen Anschluss repariert. Was mich bis heute wundert sind die Arbeitszeiten der 1&1 Techniker. Der Ausfall war morgens um 3:00 und die Mail das alles ok ist morgens um 1:45.


----------



## addicTix (27. April 2014)

Sorry das ich mich hier so reinwerfe, aber hab nur ne klitzekleine Frage.
Bin momentan bei der Telekom und habe dort eine VDSL 50 Leitung. Dabei habe ich immer die volle Leitung, ob morgens, mittags oder abends... IMMER
Aber mein Dad hat den Vertrag gekündigt und wechselt zu 1&1... 
Eigentlich mieten die ja die Leitung der Telekom, also wenn ich keine Probleme bei der Telekom hatte, werde ich dann von Problemen wie diesen bei 1&1 verschont bleiben ? Und dazu auch mit dem selben Speed laden wie bei Telekom ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2014)

Gute Frage , wait and see


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich hier so reinwerfe, aber hab nur ne klitzekleine Frage.
> Bin momentan bei der Telekom und habe dort eine VDSL 50 Leitung. Dabei habe ich immer die volle Leitung, ob morgens, mittags oder abends... IMMER
> Aber mein Dad hat den Vertrag gekündigt und wechselt zu 1&1...
> Eigentlich mieten die ja die Leitung der Telekom, also wenn ich keine Probleme bei der Telekom hatte, werde ich dann von Problemen wie diesen bei 1&1 verschont bleiben ? Und dazu auch mit dem selben Speed laden wie bei Telekom ?


 
Die anderen Anbieter bekommen von der Telekom bloß ein Kontingent von möglichen Leitungen zugewiesen. Kann also im schlimmsten Fall schon sein, das du dort keine 50 mbit/s bekommst bzw einen geringere max. Speed erreichst (auch wenn im Vertrag nu 50 Mbit/s Leitung steht)...sprich max 40 mbit/s oder so. ^^

Dazu dann halt den ganzen Service und bei Problemen die direkte Anbindung an die Techniker. (1und1 hat keine eigenen Techniker!)

Der Preis ist nicht umsonst höher. ^^
Allein wegen den paar Euro würde ich nicht wechseln. 50 mbit/s kriegste ja ab 40 €. 
http://www.telekom.de/privatkunden/...-comfort-pakete/-/call-und-surf-comfort-speed

Soll er einfach mal den Tarif wechseln. (per hotline lassen sich auch über Kulanzen Neukunden Aktionspreise verbuchen. Geht alles.  )


----------



## Panagianus (27. April 2014)

Ich habe nicht vor wirklich zu einem Anwalt zu gehen, dir haben ja auch eingesehen dass sie einen Fehler gemacht habe und dass ich eine Mail bekommen hab und im Recht bin, sie wollen die Kündigung jzt noch nachträglich machen. Aber man muss bei 1und1 drei Monate vorher Kündige, also in meinem Fall immer 3 Monate vor dem 1.6. , das habe ich auch gemacht aber der Termin ist jzt schon vorbei, daher wurde mir mitgeteilt dass meine Kündigung eventuell nicht möglich sei und ich den Vertrag noch ein Jahr annehmen müsste, das sehe ich aber nicht ein, zur Not zahle ich einfach nicht mehr. Wenn sie den Vertrag nicht zum 1.6.14 beenden werde ich mit dem Anwalt drohen, ich hoffe dass sie dann einlenken.
Bei mir sind bei Kabel bw alle Tarife bis 150 000 verfügbar, ich denke ich nehme den 100 000er, momentan hab ich 16000 aber ich bekomm abends immer nur 3000 morgend 7-10k also ich denke da is ne Steigerung drin, zumal bei uns im Haus (10 Parteien) eh nur die Hälfte nen Fernseher hat und soweit ich weiß keiner Kabel inet hat.


----------



## T-Drive (27. April 2014)

Hi,

auch mir haben die 1&1er die Speed unauffällig, so nach und nach runtergedreht. Hab das zwar bemerkt, aber dachte das liegt an der Leitung/Traffic. Als es permanent auf 11 000, von ehemals 15 900 stehen blieb, hab ich eine "sehr freundliche" mail an den Support geschrieben. Beim anschließenden Rückruf von denen gab es ein riesen blabla. Am Ende einigte ich mich mit denen auf 15 000, bei nochmaliger Rückstufung -> Kündigung zum Vertragsablauf. 

Seltsamerweise ist die Speed seit diesem Gespräch konstant bei 14 900, (bin ja nicht kleinlich).

Die zwacken an den Bandbreiten ab um mehr Leitungen schalten zu können und nicht mehr Kapazität von der T-Kom buchen zu müssen. Viele bemerken das gar nicht nicht.

Mit Kabel wirst du vom Regen in die Traufe kommen  solche Verhandlungen sind bei diesm Anbieter bestimmt nicht möglich.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. April 2014)

Ich wohne in Berlin, hab ne 100mbit Leitung. zu 100% anliegen bei KabelDeutschland
Irgendwann klingelte mal ein Kollege der Telekom bei mir an der Türe & wollte meine Probleme mit KD wisschen.. 
Ich hab doch keine, da war er sehr erstaunt.. Viele im Haus würden angeblich nicht deren bestellte Bandbreite bekommen.. 
Nun ja, vielleicht weil bei mir die 100mbit anliegen  

Ich kenne auch bisher keine großen Probleme was Kabel angeht.. 

1&1 finde ich grotte.. deren Bewertungssystem ob du Zahlungstauglich bist machen Sie abhängig von deiner Strasser in der wohnst, so lächerlich


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> 1&1 finde ich grotte.. deren Bewertungssystem ob du Zahlungstauglich bist machen Sie abhängig von deiner Strasser in der wohnst, so lächerlich



Sicherlich nicht ausschließlich sondern als ein Baustein von mehreren. Und sie sind damit auch nicht die einzigen. Das Ganze nennt sich Geoscoring.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Also wenn du eine Bestätigung der Kündigung per Mail erhalten hast, sollte alles ok sein. Hier ist auch ein nettes Urteil in Bezug auf Vertragsabschluß online und Kündigung auf einmal nur offline. Das sollte einem guten Anwalt reichen, um dich bei 1&1 raus zu holen. Es ist ja schließlich nicht deine Schuld, dass die Kündigungshotline nicht besetzt war - wäre ja noch schöner!


----------



## Fiftdey (27. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht ausschließlich sondern als ein Baustein von mehreren. Und sie sind damit auch nicht die einzigen. Das Ganze nennt sich Geoscoring.


 
Ok kannte ich bisher nicht! Laut Wiki Kritik:



> Geoscoring wird daher oft als diskriminierend bezeichnet, da man Menschen in unzulässiger Weise verallgemeinert.[1] In der Kritik steht dieses Verfahren auch deswegen, weil es stark an das in den USA im 20. Jahrhundert verbreitete, aber längst verbotene Verfahren des Redlining erinnert, bei dem ganze Wohnbezirke und Stadtviertel von Banken als „nicht investitionswürdig“ eingestuft wurden und infolgedessen starken wirtschaftlichen Niedergang erlitten.



Haha und das in einem aufsrebenen Viertel wie Friedrichshain.. wo jeder hinziehen will & die Mieten unbezahlbarer werden, ja da kann man dann unzahlungsfähig werden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

@ TE: wie sieht´s jetzt aus? Bist du aus dem Vertrag rausgekommen? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Panagianus (6. Mai 2014)

Sie haben auf einen Anruf den ich freundlich getätigt habe reagiert und mir ne schriftliche bestätigung geschickt


----------



## T-Drive (6. Mai 2014)

Sag ich doch, freundlich sein, dann erreichst du bei denen was


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch mal erfreulich. Hast du dort den Hinweis wegen des Urteils "angesprochen" oder haben die von sich aus kulant gehandelt?


----------



## dekay55 (6. Mai 2014)

Dann freu dich mal auf Kabel, wenn noch garkeiner Internet im Hause hatte, wird warscheinlich nen Techniker kommen nen neuen Kasten setzen müssen wo die ganzen Sperrfilter drinne sitzen und wenns dumm läuft noch neue Kabel ziehen. Hast du ne Kabeldose mit Datenanschluss ? Also kanns dummerweise lange dauern bis das läuft. Ich hab ne freundin die hat bei Unity Media ( wozu KabelBW gehört ) ganze 8 wochen warten müssen bis alles eingerichtet wurde, die mussten extra Kabel von der Strasse ins Haus ziehen weil es keine Rückleitung gab da in dem Haus vorher auch nie jemand Internet über Kabel hatte. 

Was so den speed angeht, ich bin zwar bei Kabeldeutschland, aber ich kann mich nicht beklagen, ich wohne in ner gegend wo fast alle Kabeldeutschland haben, das sind schätzungsweise 400-500 Haushalte in meiner näheren umgebung, bei uns im Haus haben 4 Leute ebenfalls Kabelinternet, ich hab ne 100Mbit leitung und ich bekomm zu jederzeit egal wann immer den vollen speed, mein Upload ist sogar bisl schneller als er sein soll, der pendelt meist bei 6.5mbit obwohl ich nur 6 haben sollte. Ich bin auf jeden fall vollkommen zufrieden mit Kabelinternet, das einzig nervige ist die Hardware weil du an den mist gebunden bist, zumindest an das Modem.


----------



## Panagianus (6. Mai 2014)

Also die kabel und die Box wurde schon vor 4 Jahren gemacht, nur in der Wohnung muss ne Buchse ausgetauscht werden
Edit: beim upload soll ich 2,5 reinbekommen, ich überleg grad ob ich nicht lieber 5 nehm wegen meinem minecraftserver


----------



## LalalukaOC (15. Mai 2014)

Marcel Davis wird gehört halt zur Mafia hat er ja selber zugegeben:
1&1 Verarsche - Marcell Davis und die Mafia - YouTube

Da kann man halt nix anderes Erwarten


----------



## Panagianus (15. Mai 2014)

nice


----------

